# Smoked again by J



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I asked David to pick up some Opus' for me and of course he always comes thru as you could see in the first pick. And since it wouldn't be a smokinj hit without a bomb thats the second pic this guy is crazy


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn he is crazy!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

David rocks!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Jesus David!! We wanna keep Jitzy around for a while! LOL! Sweeeet hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang that boy is crazy!

Congrats!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Certifiably!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

ksnake said:


> Certifiably!


He aint right:roflmao::lol:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I challenged David to a bomb free trade and he just couldn't commit. Oh well he is still a great BOTL. Nice hidden package Smokinj!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice hit!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Incredible!!! He does go above and beyond!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish his favor would fall upon me


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Dam David you still at it--WOW you have differently made me cry--:roflmao:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Certifiable!!! Nice job David!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Some one needs to put him in his place....hmmmmm


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow....that's quite a spread:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick ups there,can't go wrong with the OpusXs ,David is the bombing cigar man,nice send out bro


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

nice sticks. Well done David


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice very well done enjoy


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam Very Nice David


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

David must have his own fuente factory in his back yard-Yikes


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Some one needs to put him in his place....hmmmmm[/QUOTE
> 
> Thinking of coming outa retirement Brian?? :huh_oh:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Ouch! but boy, don't it hurt so good!

Nuts, just nuts!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg. thats awesome


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

NICE DUDE:mrcool:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Some one needs to put him in his place....hmmmmm


I have tried Bigfoot,believe me I have tried.Just doesn't work!:support:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn!! Dave is just too much! Helluva hit bro!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Holy WTF Batman!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

dont take this the wrong way, but...

*I LOVE YOU DAVE!*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

How do you compete with Smokenj? He just bombs the "H" out of everybody.
Nicely don David. You put the hurt on Jitzy.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Oh those are some great looking smokes. Nice hit David!!!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

DAMN!!!

Thats like $250 in sticks. Hey Joe, what ever your got on him you should share with the rest of us. Blackmail rules!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome! Smokinj is ALWAYS smokin'...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow thats some tagalongs


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Brazilla said:


> DAMN!!!
> 
> Thats like $250 in sticks. Hey Joe, what ever your got on him you should share with the rest of us. Blackmail rules!


ok there seems to be a little confusion the second pic was the bomb the first pic was a split he and I did. Now I would like to take this opportunity to once again thank David for everyone he has hit. This guy is simply one of the most giving genourus people I have ever met without having actually met him. To do what he does to people like us I could only imagine what he's like to his friends and family.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: David, do you know that what you show is gold worth over here!! The "X" is so hard to get and cost $$$!!
Ok, I made a dessicion!! Have a home, woman, a son and a daughter, a dog and a cat and a permanent employment!!

Who want to swap?? :lol:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, great selection. Once again, David destroys another BOTL.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

They don't call him SmokinJ for nothin'!!!! Nice strike David!!


----------

